
Ask HN: How do you offer bug bounties for open source projects? - Kovah
I am the maintainer of an open source project and would like to offer bug bounties and rewards for testing the application. The thing is that platforms like Issuehunt or Bountysource seem to be limited to Github only. Other platforms like HackerOne look more like an enterprise SaaS and seem to not fit.<p>Does anyone have an recommendation or idea?
======
1ba9115454
You could try [https://www.upwork.com](https://www.upwork.com)

I've hired a lot of great people from there. So you can either post a job with
a fixed price or pay by the hour.

